# What will happen with 5D2 in the marketplace? (poll)



## Ew (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm thinking that the folks who have been holding out for a FF will have a great buy with the 5D2 in the short and long run. 

There are features that make the 6D appealing and seem more "modern", but the best bang for the buck is on the 5D2 - I'm betting that the 6D actually helps drive 5D2 sales up. 

And - we've heard no "end of life" announcement re the 5D2 from Canon !


----------



## nicku (Sep 18, 2012)

4th pool box : will be discontinued 

i believe the current 5D2 users will keep their camera or upgrade to 5D3


----------



## wwnwong4829 (Sep 18, 2012)

Unlike Nikon, the consideration to go Canon FF is not just body but EF lens as well. There will be increasing demand of old(er) EF lenses, and FF bodies.


----------



## charliewphotos (Sep 18, 2012)

I was holding out for the 6D announcemnt before deciding what to upgrade to from my 60D. I don't reckon I'll be in a position to afford a mkiii any time soon and unless the IQ and low light performance of the 6D proves to be amazing I'll be one of those driving the used price of the mkii up by jumping in with one of those.


----------



## Ew (Sep 30, 2012)

Well, it didn't take long for the announcement (not official yet) of a big price drop to follow the 6D. 

Wondering if it really is the end of the production line - clear the inventory move. It's a shame because at the 1699 price point there will be lots of customers.


----------



## candyman (Sep 30, 2012)

nicku said:


> 4th pool box : will be discontinued
> 
> i believe the current 5D2 users will keep their camera or upgrade to 5D3



+1
New FF users with small budget will go for 6D. And who knows, it may be a FF entry winner....


----------



## jayvo86 (Sep 30, 2012)

There are no shortage of 5D's.

Basically, I envision no shortage of 5DmkII bodies as well.


----------



## Gothmoth (Sep 30, 2012)

candyman said:


> New FF users with small budget will go for 6D. And who knows, it may be a FF entry winner....



or they will buy nikons D600.

i sell them like sliced bread. 
it´s one of the best going DSLR cameras in years.

ok it feels a bit plastic.. but that does not bother the customers as it seems.
as longs as the price is under 2000 euro for a FF camera with 24 MP.

many of my customers say they buy "their" christmas present early this year.


ps: 

i wrote here when the 5D MK3 and D800 was relased that i did not notice that my long time canon customers are switching to nikon. 

but i notice that the D600 seems to attract a lot of canon REBEL owners.

rebel owners normaly have less glass, and less expensive glas (generally speaking).
so they are more likely to switch brands.


----------



## papa-razzi (Sep 30, 2012)

There are still unanswered questions regarding the 6D - the main one being the performance of the AF. The other is the performance of the sensor. If these both perform well, then I believe the 6D will sell very well. I expect the street price to settle just under $2,000 USD. So, the real difference in price between 5D II and 6D will be about $200 USD. 

Unless the IQ of the 6D is not acceptable, I don't see much of a reason for most people to pick up a _NEW _5DII right now. 5D II is old technology, and it will be discontinued shortly after stock is depleted and the 6D is in good supply. The price of used 5DII bodies will continue to drop - there are a lot of them out there. Picking up a decent _USED _5D II might be a nice way to get into FF for those not wanting to spend what a new FF costs.


----------



## DB (Oct 1, 2012)

If I were *Mr. Canon Inc.*, then I would ensure that all 5D2's were sold before the 6D arrives in-store, then I'd add the 5D2 to the _DISCONTINUED_ list (just as they did with the EF 24-70mm mk I even before the Mark II was available).

This way, will guarantee more sales of the new 6D. It will also protect the residual values of 5D2's, especially for those who will ultimately trade-up to a 5D3 -> this is what Mercedes-Benz has been doing for decades to allow existing users a better price to trade-up from, whilst simultaneously protecting the brand and creating desire from aspirational buyers. In marketing terms its called a _Win-Win_ scenario.

Canon are presently discounting the 5D2 to eliminate inventories prior to the arrival of new 6D models in early-December. It's a once-off. It will generate goodwill, whilst not really affecting the second-hand market (note that they did not price the last of the new bodies at or below where they're trading at in the 'used' market -> that type of deep-discounting would just piss people off).

By the way, to all of the voters who voted for Option #1 - the great sell-off and slide in 5D2 prices - a lot of CR bloggers said the same about the EF 24-70mm standard zoom lens earlier this year, and since it has been discontinued, prices have moved only one-way....UP. There may be lots of used 5D2 bodies floating around the US, but once Canon stop selling them, then they will become scarcer and scarcer as time goes by. And for those people who think that there is some magical equilibrium price of a used 5D2 of say for arguments sake $1000 based on a naive understanding of economics (_Supply & Demand_ being determined by both _Quantity and Price_), well that is Elementary ECON-101 in the two-dimensional world. The real world is multi dimensional so there are multiple equilibria: one based on the 5D2 being discontinued, one not, one based on the 6D having lower IQ, another based on more crop-body owners trading up to FF, and so on and so on). 

It is not a zero-sum game, the pool of Canon FF body owners will likely increase with the advent of the 6D. My guess, is that Canon know this (_Demand > Supply_ overall) already having sold more than 30 million DSLR's and having sold their 80th Millionth lens this summer. Canon know precisely what they're doing...at all times.


----------



## wickidwombat (Oct 1, 2012)

Nikon D600 Hands-on Review

the D600 looks fine on paper but have a look at the spread of the AF points its woefull! i am begining to think if the 11 points on the 6D has a decent spread it might actually be good, even the 5Dmk2 has a better point spread than that D600


----------



## joshmurrah (Oct 2, 2012)

I voted no change. 

It'll be discounted and discontinued ASAP, but it's still a fantastic camera with several qualities that the 6D won't have, such as better weathersealing, CF compatibility and a tougher/faster/durable shutter.

I think they'll be readily available in the secondhand market, but the price won't take a dive.


----------

